# Leaving rats alone for the weekend



## Arrowroot (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi there! I am not (yet) a rat owner since I am never home in the weekends. I am trying to figure out how to combine owning rats and traveling in the weekends and I need your opinions on my current plan. 
I plan on keeping 2/3 male rats in a critter nation double (I planned on buying something smaller but I saw a great deal for 80 bucks and couldn't resist). I will buy a cage for my parents house and travel there about 2-3 weekends a month, taking my rats with me. The other 1-2 weekends I plan on leaving them in the critter nation and having my friend come over when I'm gone. He will check on them, feed them and get them out for a few minutes, but not much more. I am usually gone from friday evening until sunday evening. 
Will my rats get unhappy, lonely or frustrated if I leave for so long? In the past, I used to have my rats out for 6-10 hours a day and I plan on doing the same for my future rats, so they will get plenty of attention when I'm there. They also have a very large cage. What do you guys think? I wish it could be different but I cannot think of any other way. 

Also, if my friend wouldn't be there to feed them, would it be possible to leave them alone for the entire weekend and just leave them with enough food and water? This will of course be an exception, but is not an impossible situation.

I hope you guys can help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rosie13Xoxo (Apr 10, 2017)

I think it's risky but it should be fine the longest I've left my rats was 2 days and it was okay. Also since you have 2/3 males they have each other just give them plenty of water and plenty of food. Also I am not and expert I am only telling you this from experience and research ( sorry for grammar and spelling) I hope this helped.


----------



## Arrowroot (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks for your reply! I won't have to worry about food and water because my friend will check on them, luckily. I am mostly worried about their emotional well being and them not being able to run. I remember my previous rats being extremely active when they were young, wanting to run around most of the day. They were female though, and they had a much smaller cage than what I have now.


----------



## Rosie13Xoxo (Apr 10, 2017)

Don't worry about that male rats tend to be much lazier I don't know about yours but males are a lot lazier and as long as they have each other they should be fine for the weekend I wouldn't worry about them not being able to run for the weekend as long as when you come back you get them out and play with them and let them run around for a bit.


----------



## Creepy McSteezerson (Dec 30, 2020)

I visit my boyfriend frequently in the bronx (I live in Brooklyn) and have 14 babies (I know it's a lot... And actually illegal to have over ten here but.. Accidental litter lol). They're all grown up and weaned now. I'd say two days is fine as long as you leave enough food and water. For my one cage with 5 females one of those large clear Kaytee water bottles lasts. So you should be ok. I have 7 males in one cage and that's were that gets iffy once you get to three days. I've never left them longer than three but I never feel good about that third day either so I often have my friend with the spare key pop in just to see if their ok or if I plan on staying an extra fourth day I'll come back myself to make sure everything is in order for another two days and so I can spend a little time with them. Im personally worried about myself having to leave for a month soon because I don't have someone I trust to properly interact with them, only feed and water them. I mean they all have companions and plenty of exercise space/wheels onso I think they'll be ok. My two big makes don't like coming out anyway so I'm not worried about them at all. Anyway I think they'll be ok. And they will be happy to see you every time you come back! I know mine always cling to the cage waiting for me to come say hi lol.


----------



## Creepy McSteezerson (Dec 30, 2020)

Arrowroot said:


> critter nation double (I planned on buying something smaller but I saw a great deal for 80 bucks and couldn't resist).


I can't believe you got a double for that price! I got a single for the same price you really got lucky!!!


----------

